# Rapido 930f



## trescawen (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi, does anyone know if a Pdf manual is available?, many thanks


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum trescawen.

Try this contact [email protected]


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Unable to answer your question but I am sure someone on the forum may be able to help. Failing that there is a facebook page for Rapido owners who may be able to help: Rapido Owners Group UK


----------



## trescawen (Jan 28, 2019)

Many thanks Chaps


----------

